# Addon für inschriftenkunde



## Griseldine (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Addon für Inschriftenkunde.

Habe zb. sehr viele Mitternachtstinte, suche nun ein addon. Ich will zb. immer 2 Glyphen im Auktionshaus haben von jeder sorte. Gibts son addon was automatisch die glyphen herstellt die ich nicht mehr im AH habe? und sie dann automatisch ins ah stellt?

Mfg. Alexandra


----------



## Kyrador (3. Februar 2011)

Sicher nicht, da dies einen automatisierten Eingriff in das Spiel bedeutet, was Blizzard nicht erlaubt. Ausserdem klingt deine Methode extrem nach "Ich geh in die Uni und lass derweil meinen AH-Bot laufen."


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Februar 2011)

lass dir von Kyrador nichts erzählen.
das was du suchst sind die addons KTQ und AuctionProfitMaster in Kombination. natürlich entsprechend konfiguriert. wie du es am besten konfigurierst kannst du unter goldgoblin.de in den addon guides nachgucken


----------



## Jackie251 (3. Februar 2011)

ähm sicher?

aus meiner sicht wird das ohne weitere addons wie
altholic
autioneer
datastore
LilSparkys
sowie einem Berufe addon wie zB atws
nicht so funktionieren wie er sich das vorstellt

zudem ist auch das das nicht "automatisch" im sinne von vollautomatisch :-)
aber definitiv eine wesendliche erleichterung als es per hand zu machen^^


----------



## Kyrador (3. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lass dir von Kyrador nichts erzählen.
> das was du suchst sind die addons KTQ und AuctionProfitMaster in Kombination. natürlich entsprechend konfiguriert. wie du es am besten konfigurierst kannst du unter goldgoblin.de in den addon guides nachgucken



Doch, ich erzähl ihm/ihr was. Nämlich, dass automatisierte Systeme nicht erlaubt sind. Sonst könnten die Leute ja auch Addons konfigurieren, welche alles Erz im Inventar schön am Stück sondiert, während ich Kaffee trinken gehe.
Addons, welche die Marktlage analysieren, sind was völlig anderes. Aber ihre Aussage klang so, dass das Addon am besten die Glyphen, welche sie gerade nicht im AH hat, herstellt und ins AH stellt.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Februar 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> ähm sicher?
> 
> aus meiner sicht wird das ohne weitere addons wie
> altholic
> ...




stimmt lilsparkys brauch man noch sowie das angesproche berufeaddon. den rest braucht man nur wenn man auch twinks miteinbeziehen will.
@Kyrador
genau das macht KTQ, es fasst die Glyphen die man auf der Bank und im AH hat zusammen und stellt demenstprechend eine Bauliste ins berufsfenster (da kommt dann noch atws in spiel , advanced skill trade window)
wenn man alle mats an bord hat brauch man nur noch auf "process" klicken (für jede unterschiedliche glyphe einmal) und zum posten der gylphen benutzt du apm. da läuft es genauso ab wie bei atws. ein klick für jede verschiedene glyphe.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> stimmt lilsparkys brauch man noch sowie das angesproche berufeaddon. den rest braucht man nur wenn man auch twinks miteinbeziehen will.
> @Kyrador
> genau das macht KTQ, es fasst die Glyphen die man auf der Bank und im AH hat zusammen und stellt demenstprechend eine Bauliste ins berufsfenster (da kommt dann noch atws in spiel , advanced skill trade window)
> wenn man alle mats an bord hat brauch man nur noch auf "process" klicken (für jede unterschiedliche glyphe einmal) und zum posten der gylphen benutzt du apm. da läuft es genauso ab wie bei atws. ein klick für jede verschiedene glyphe.



aber zur Bank/Briefkasten und zum AH rennen, sowie einstellen muß er/sie immer noch selber. Und darum gings doch.


----------



## Eudoros (3. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn man alle mats an bord hat



Und da ist noch so ein hüpfendes Komma 

Die Taschen sind nicht groß genug, um die Mats für unzählige Glypen zu horten und nebenbei noch Platz für zig Stapel neue Glyphen zu haben...

Davon ab bin ich ja der Meinung, dass der TE mit seinem Glyphenvorhaben etwas zu spät dran ist, jetzt wo jeder Char nur noch ein Glyphenpaket braucht.... Früher konnte man richtig Kohle machen mit Glyphen heute ist es nur noch eine kleine Frage der Zeit, bis der Großteil der Chars ausgerüstet ist und nur noch ein twink sich hin und wieder ins AH verläuft...

Ich für meinen teil hab den Glyphenhandel eingestellt und verdiene nun auf andere Weise mein Geld


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Februar 2011)

man kann mint glyphen immernoch gut geld verdienen, nur darf man nicht auf die gleichen gewinnspannen wie vorher hoffen.
um das platz problem zu umgehen habe ich einen bank-alt extra für glyphen. der hat im inventar wie auf der bank nur inschriftertaschen.
mit dem inschrifter stell ich mich neben einen briefkasten und immer wenn die taschen voll sind, schickt APM meine vorher konfigurierte glyphenwarengruppe mit nur einem klick auf senden alle los.
goldcap erreicht man zwar so schnell nicht damit, aber als einer meiner absatzmärkte trägt es immernoch seinen teil dazu bei


----------

